# New Hampshire Trains: Big, Small, and In-Between



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm back from our family vacation to the White Mountains region of New Hampshire. Did everyone miss me?  Everything was fun and beautiful, and we enjoying great hiking, some kids' amusement parks, and poking around train stuff ... lots of train stuff.

I'm not sure if this link is gonna work, but here's a shot at my KodakGallery photo album ...

*< See link in Post #3, below. >*

There's some fun stuff in there ... We rode the little "steamer" 'round StoryLand, saw some big boys and a turntable at Conway Scenic RR, lots of models and layouts at Hartmann Model RR Museum, rode "the nose" of the Climax at Clark's Trading Post, and saw a fabulous dual "vacation home" caboose setup in Lincoln. See the photo titles and comments for a few details.

My 5-year-old was given the chance to don the Conductor's hat onboard the Winnipesaukee Scenic Railroad and go around punching people's tickets. Big smile on his face for that one. (No pics, though.)

Reck and Jim -- I took a lot of American Flyer / S pics for you at Hartmann's. There's also one beautiful wide gauge Flyer loco.

T-Man -- There's a nice 1666 on display at Hartmann's for you, too!

Check out the caterpiller-tread log hauler at Clark's ... "Who needs tracks?!? We don't need no stinkin' tracks!"

Anyway ... I'm back ... and will likely be buggin' you all again pretty soon.

A very happy Indepence Day weekend to you all!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome back TJ.
The link you provided loads a blank page, at least to me.

You found stuff for The Kid and Reckers and T but nothing for Ed?

I had off all week too.

Monday went to the dentist to have my teeth cleaned and checked.

I was missing a half of back molar for over 6 months now. I wondered why it was not hurting? Seems that he did a root canal on that years ago. The other side I had a cavity in my wisdom tooth and it was a little loose. And I have been experiencing sinus like headaches and earaches on that side of my head every once and a while for the last 6 months.

I then went home and worked on the trains.

Tuesday I cut the grass and trimmed the front bushes all day job!
Wednesday I did the back bushes, a beeeeutifull day!:thumbsup: And played with the trains.

Thursday I went back to the dentist and he ground down the molar tooth and inserted a stud for a new cap. I told him to yank the wisdom tooth.

It amazes me how he can do that with his dremal tool inside the mouth!

All and all my first week vacation sucked!:laugh: 
But anytime not working is good! And I needed to see the dentist! I think the sinus problem was the wisdom tooth.

I get off the last 2 weeks in July too. So after the 4th I go back and work 9 days and then I am off again.:thumbsup:

Have a good 4th back to you.

Edit...,

I also did odd jobs around the house that I have been putting off.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ed,

Blank Page ???? Oh no! I'm so sorry. When I click the link on my end, a slideshow pops up. 30+ pics, so I thought I'd use the Kodak site to post 'em, rather than uploading that many to the thread directly here. But, I don't have much KodakGallery experience, and I'm not sure if anyone can view them, or if one has to be a KodakGallery user, first?

Can anyone else see the slideshow?

Can anyone offer better tips on how I can link a KodakGallery slideshow to here?

(Sorry for the inept effort on my part.)

Hmmm ..

Does this link work any better ? ...

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery...321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee 

Hey, bummer about your teeth / molar. I do hope your dentist fixed things up OK. I bit on something odd a few months back and sheared off the back/top section of one of my front teeth. I figured I'd look a bit jagged for the rest of life. But to my delight, the dentist used some high-tech, color-matched, super-strong epoxy to rebuild the tooth, using some ultra-violet (?) or infra-red (?) light beam to cure the epoxy rock-hard in a matter of seconds. Pretty incredibly ... I told him that I wish I had one of those light-saber beam things for working on my model trains!

Happy 4th to you, too!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Any feedback on whether the photo link(s) are working?

Here are three shots, stuck here ...

Cheers,
TJ


BIG ~









SMALL ~









AND IN-BETWEEN ~


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

TJ, the second link worked for Kodak. I haven't been up there since I went digital. Hartmann was always fun. As for Clarks it's been years. Normally I have time off but work is in overdrive. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Awesome TJ 
Great shots and some cool layouts that one on the mountian side is crazy cool.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice pictures TJ.

Neither of the links load for me. They start loading the slide show then just stop.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry, Big Ed ... no explanation on my end. Seems like others can see the link OK.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

From your pictures it looks like CSRR has both 216 and 252 up there and painted now... They traded two F-units to Pan Am Railways for the two Geeps... The F-units are going to be used to pull PAR's business train


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ,

Welcome back, and those are beautiful pics!!!! I really like the snowplow off the edge of the big turntable. I especially appreciate you taking the time to photograph their Flyer collection for me---thank you so much! I saw a lot of old friends in that collection. Oh, and I noticed you took a couple of that Lionel stuff---what gauge is that? Is there someone on the site who runs it? I guess I should check out the exotic scales before asking. *L* Thanks again, and welcome home!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

B&M -- 216 and 252 at CSRR look to be in decent shape. I didn't know about the F-unit swap. I hope the Maine Central 2-8-0 steam has some future life ... she's a nice looking loco, though needing some t.l.c.

Reck -- I was amazed with the depth of the AF collection at Hartmann's. Quite nice. Not just S, too ... the AF wide gauge 4-4-2 steamer had me drooling and drooling and drooling!

Cheers,

TJ


----------

